# Tektronix TDS-524A oscilloscope - is this worth buying for audio repairs?



## Chuck (Jan 15, 2009)

I bought Perry's amp repair guide years ago but never did anything with it, just too busy. I have a vacation coming up - finally - so I'm looking at starting to learn amp repair again. One thing Perry specifically mentioned as necessary is a good oscilloscope.

I browse everywhere looking for these things and it seems my only choices are 1950-1960s era classics or current generation Chi-com knockoffs. The classics are beautiful in their own right but since they're only single trace they're not much use. Plus they'd need to be calibrated anyway. The Asian knockoffs have more features than I'll ever know what to do with, but they seem like they'd be noise boxes, so not very useful for repair. 

Then in my shopping I found the above referenced Tektronix o-scope. For $220 the seller is offering this thing refurbished with new caps and calibrated with TEK-field software. Its dual trace, comes with the probes, but its 500 mhz, which seems like overkill. 

I'm ready to drop the hammer on this thing, but is it worth it, and will it be perfect for my needs for both home and car audio repair?


----------



## uber_noob (Dec 12, 2009)

What did you end up doing with this? You’re right that 500MHZ is overkill for car audio repairs. Dual channel 20MHZ is more than enough and can be had for $50 or even free if you’re lucky enough. But hey if you like it and it seems like a good deal, go for it.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 15, 2009)

I never bought it. I didn't receive a response to my post, so I just forgot about the deal. I have way too many hobbies and things going on right now anyway.


----------

